# difference between a deluxe and a classic



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I've seen a Gaggia Coffee Duluxe that looks like a classic - Is it worth purchasing - as the model I've seen is 70 pounds!

I really would love to know if there is a difference, obviously aesthetically is not as appealing - but at a price of 70 pounds it seems one cannot falter

Here is the one I mean:


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Deluxe doesn't Have a solenoid, there are other differences as well. Go with the classic if you can, you could get one second hand for not much above £70 from eBay


----------

